# Platinum yield from hard drive platters.



## skeeter629 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone have platinum yield from hard drive platters? Thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 14, 2009)

this task is hard to accomplish as there is not much platinum in them generally. it can be found in some types and certain years of manufacture. probably the best method how to process them is ebay-them.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 14, 2009)

Rumor has it that the ball park yields for the ones that do contain platinum (remember all types do not) is less than or equal to 20 grams per metric ton.

Lou tested a few blind samples for me and found very little platinum. Maybe he will elaborate more on his method of analysis and the results.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2009)

A while back, but still quite a while after Steve sent them to me, I tested these samples and looked at them using scanning electron microscopy with wavelength dispersive x-ray analysis. I don't remember which samples had high concentrations of Pt, but all of them contained some small ppm amount; probably less than 20 ppm (which is 20g/metric ton).


----------



## lmschers (Sep 24, 2010)

I put about 40 platters from different manufacturers into some AR.
They corroded and I got an emerald green solution.
I took out the platters before they completely dissolved because the platinum on them is just a fine spray.
I still have the solution and need to test it.
If I had a platinum electrode, I would try to electrolyze the solution.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 24, 2010)

lmschers said:


> I put about 40 platters from different manufacturers into some AR.
> They corroded and I got an emerald green solution.
> I took out the platters before they completely dissolved because the platinum on them is just a fine spray.
> I still have the solution and need to test it.
> If I had a platinum electrode, I would try to electrolyze the solution.


If you removed the platters before they were completely dissolved, the chance that there is value in solution is not good. You can make that determination by testing with stannous chloride. If you are not familiar with that test, you shouldn't be attempting to refine. It is much the same as driving a car without vision. Read about it in Hoke's book. 

Even if you were successful in dissolving what was present, it would have been cemented on the remaining base metals. It is for that reason wise people don't process with AR, with rare exception. I question why you started with AR?

Harold


----------

